
Is Linux Still The Safest Operating System? - darkduck
http://www.security-faqs.com/is-linux-still-the-safest-operating-system.html
======
mooism2
Can we take seriously something that discusses secure server operating systems
without mentioning any of the BSDs? Nor that Linux is something OSs like
Debian, RHEL et al are based on, without itself being an OS.

